# father & son day &nbsp;- with a silver lining



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Decided to head out with the boy this morning for a little father son time on fathers day, good a day as any I suppose.  










Well Trey was first to slime the boat with two mangrove snapper on a yo-zuri pins minnow. About 45 mins later I got one on a mirrodine. Always a hoot catching gray's at daytime on arti's.  Gonna have the 6wt and some little clousers next time. 

After messing with snapper we decided to try for some tarpon. After 2+ hours and only sighting a few fish one finally rolled towards us at about 60ft, I turned and cast a super spook just ahead of the last few bubbles I could see. 3 twitches and bam, fish on, really nice one too. I'd guess 90-100lbs. Anyway, one of the most aerial tarpon I've hooked in some time, especially for this size. Unfortunately we left the video camera at home and our Kodak P-N-S is a POS :-[ So by the time the shutter went off after Trey pressed the button all he could get was the re-entry splash.  


























Also I had to free spool the fish twice to keep a 9ft shark from taking a chunk out of it. After the second encounter looked like it was over I tried to muscle the fish to the boat to retrieve the plug before jaws came back, but the leader frayed through 8' from the boat.  I'd guess we had the fish on for about 15-20 minutes and Trey was hooting and hollering at every jump. I haven't seen him that excited in some time  Exceptionally acrobatic fish for sure and a shame we didn't have the video since most of the jumps were very close to the boat. The boat in the background came in to the ramp right behind us and also commented at what an unbelievable show that fish put on. Anyway, I hope everyone had a happy fathers day, I sure did.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: father & son day  - with a silver lining*

Way to go man!! Nice tarpon. I didnt get to go fishing today. Hung out with my baby and wife all day!!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool.!

Wish I could've been there to get them shots for ya.. 


I tried for beach Tarpon today over in my neck of the woods and come back empty handed..


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: father & son day  - with a silver lining*

Sweet!!!! Looks like you guys had a day to remember for a long time. Congrats


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

aaron those baby days are good my man, enjoy them while they last, which isn't long enough. 

Sam, you have no idea, well maybe you do.  This fish was "the" fish for magazine cover opportunities, absolutely wild and lots of it. 6-8fps SLR would have netted a bunch of material for sure. Not sure if it was the shark, the big plug lodged in its mouth or what, but man this was a crazy fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow. Sorry I couldn't make it but looks like a father's day to remember.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: father & son day  - with a silver lining*

Way to go guys! I can use my imagination for the jumps... I know I'd be freaking out if a shark was trying to take a bite out of me! ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: father & son day  - with a silver lining*

Dang DF, how are you ever going to finish that restoration on that boat if you keep "wasting" your time fishing?  ;D

Seriously, great day on the water for you guys, can't ever beat that! 

Aaronshore, I'll back Deerfly up, eat those days up, they go fast!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Dang DF, how are you ever going to finish that restoration on that boat if you keep "wasting" your time fishing? ;D


very true my friend, very true.  

This is a good reminder for me to update the project thread.  I've decided to do some temporary decking and what not before a more permanent re-work. Theres two parts to that, one is to prototype some layouts and balance etc and the other is exactly what you mentioned, get some use out of the boat while the kids are out of school and all. If I tear it down now, it won't be finished until about the time the kids are back in school. The other thing is I've been on the fence a bit on how far I want the fore deck to be, whether I should make provisions for gas tanks in bow area or below the deck up there, whether I want a full rear bench or two opposing boxes on each side, etc, etc. It'll look a little "bush league" while I mess around, but I think I'll be more certain about what I'll want by the time the epoxy sets up for good.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: father & son day  - with a silver lining*

Nothing more amusing than a "bush leaguer" out fishing the high dollar rigs though. 

Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: father & son day  - with a silver lining*

Nice report!  That's what Father's Day is all about...


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: father & son day  - with a silver lining*

Great Fathers day, Great report, Great fish....Way to go guys!
DF, maybe you should leave the boat as is...it sure seems to be
workin'!!!!  Dave


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: father & son day  - with a silver lining*

Great job guys! Love the pic of the kid [smiley=headbang.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------

